# New Speedcubing Guides (badmephisto revamp w/ algdb algs)



## pr0ject1le (Aug 27, 2016)

So I've been working on this small project of mine over the past month, trying to make an open source version of badmephisto's speedcubing guides.

Those of you who follow my on Reddit will have come across this but I'm posting it on here for those using this forum only.
*
CLEANER GRAPHICS + TOP USED ALGS FROM ALGDB*

As some of you are aware, the PDF guides on the net like badmephisto's are using old graphics as well as older algs. Better algs have been found since then and my intent is to update these guides with algs from algdb.net as well as give them crisper looking graphics and colours. I plan on keeping the content fresh on these guides since I've dedicated a lot of my time these days to cubing after work.

*TRANSLATIONS*

The plan is to set a standard that everyone can refer to. Making these guides translated in different languages will be awesome and I am looking for people who want to volunteer in translating these guides into their own language so PM me!

*TODO LIST*

Colour co-ordinate algs.
OLL + PLL pages to be started and finalise CFOP guide.
Translated versions of the guides in as many languages as possible.
Make other guides like ZZ, COLL, OLLCP, TSLE and other subsets available.
*VIEW / DOWNLOAD THE GUIDES FROM HERE*

https://github.com/pr0jectile/speedcubingguides

*UPDATE 1*
Created mini guides for those wanting sections of a bigger guide. Cube Notation is now available as a separate guide on the repository as well as F2L and OLL. Still work in progress with CFOP, F2L andOLL guides though so bare with me! Once the mini guides are ready, I'll collate them into the main CFOP PDF.

*UPDATE 2*
Added Big Cubes section to the Cube Notation PDF. Still work in progress with the bottom half of the page.

*UPDATE 3*
Added F2L guide's .ai file to repo. The main F2L guide is now editable too in Acrobat X Pro, not sure if it is editable any older versions of Acrobat so if someone can let me know if this works, that would be awesome! To edit the algorithms:


Open f2l-speedcubing-guide.pdf in Acrobat X Pro.
Click on the Tools menu, top right of the PDF options.
Expand the Content tab.
Select Edit Document Text.
Click on the alogrithm you wish to change.
Type away!
*UPDATE 4*
Added 4-Look Last Layer Guide. Combined it into CFOP guide too. OLL and PLL guides are being worked on which will then also be combined into the CFOP Guide. All guides are editable in Acrobat Pro X should you choose to replace the algorithms.


----------

